# Fast Impression



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Backup point guard Bobby Brown shows he'll be a good fit in Hornets' plans this season*



> ATLANTA -- Hornets Coach Byron Scott said he likes that backup point guard Bobby Brown challenges and is unwilling to back down against Chris Paul, who reigns as the NBA's best.
> 
> Apparently, that's going to apply to everyone else in the NBA, too.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-44/1254980010102900.xml&coll=1


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hell of a game for him, its ridiculous to think how much our bench could be improved this year. I feel like bobby brown as a third string pg will be more of a factor in the game than our backup pg last year, how nice is that?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> hell of a game for him, its ridiculous to think how much our bench could be improved this year. I feel like bobby brown as a third string pg will be more of a factor in the game than our backup pg last year, how nice is that?


Yeah, I think both Brown and Collison will be better than what the Hornets had at backup last season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im ready for the season now...Just a few basketball clips on Sportscenter is all it did...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown should have signed a one year deal with the Hornets last year.The team and CP practically begged him to come and I'm pretty sure they offered him the same money.If he'd done that the Hornets would have been so much better(by just not totally sucking whenever CP sat)....And he probably would have made a mint this offseason if he'd done halfway good.


----------

